# Membership upgrade



## sussexroamer (Aug 20, 2013)

Although I have been a free member for quite a while I upgraded today to full membership by transferring the fee into the clubs account. How long can I expect to wait before my membership is upgraded so I can download the POI database


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Aug 20, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

Phil will sort it shortly.


----------



## Blodwyn Pig (Aug 21, 2013)

Welcome to the forum :wave:


----------

